# New puppy supplies suggestions?



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

So, Dexter will be here in about 3 weeks and I am trying to stock up on supplies. I got a collar and lead and I also have a crate. Now, what else are some must haves? What toys do your puppies love so much?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kong is fab realy good for helping crate training. but dont go for the past that comes with it its a wast of mony and a bu&&er to clean iff they dont get it all out when playing with it. you can pop treats in, soft cheese, peanutbutter, patta, if your dog is on cand food you can use that too. 

do you know if your puppy is coming with a pack, our girls came with a teddy that had been in with mum, but we sent up a blanket to the breeder so it could be put in with mum and the litter, then comes awayu with the puppy. 

puppy pads, but i would advise getting the pup used to going outside as early as posible. 

bedding, dont go for anything exspensive as if your pup i a bad chewer then its a compleat wast of money. 

hope that helps.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes it helps, thanks!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Before we got Cocoa, we got lots of things.. treats & dog food, toys, a bed, a collar, leash & harness, food bowls & basically anything you can possibly think of! I would suggest getting some chew toys, because cockapoos are known to be very mouthy. We have a bucket where we keep all of Cocoa's toys & when he wants to play with them, he can take them out of the bucket  His favorite toy is his squeaky yellow one (which I think looks creepy), but he also likes to play with his rope toy & tennis balls. We also have a rubber ball toy that he can play with as a chew toy, but it has holes so that you can put a treat in it & then the treat is a reward when he gets it out  You might also want to get your new pup some clothes for when it's cold outside.. I hope this helps you!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

We never _planned_ on getting Benny, and so we had no planning time. When we got him, besides the stuff you got him, we bought him some toys, a brush to brush his hair, a rabbit water feeder to hang on his crate so he could drink, and a bell to place on the door to bell train him. That's all I can remember.

As a puppy, Dexter is going to teethe a lot. We bought Benny puppy toys and treats that would allow him to chew a lot so he wouldn't chew on the furniture. Just look for teething toys.

And a Kong can provide a lot of fun as well. What Benny liked most was when we'd put peanut butter on/in the Kong, freeze it, and give it to him with the frozen peanut butter. He loved licking it all off.


----------

